# Black Up Cosmetics Panel Review



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Hello Everyone!*

I was chosen to be part of the panel of ladies to review some offerings from Black Up Cosmetics, a French high-end make up line created specifically for Women of Color.  Currently Black Up is only available in the United States online, but can be found worldwide in Africa, Europe, and the Caribbean.  I received some products to test and review exclusively for Specktra.net!


*Full Coverage Cream Foundation ($42)*

The Full Coverage Cream Foundation comes in 15 shades, all formulated to cater to the different complexions and undertones of women of color.  I was sent sample cards of the Full Coverage Cream Foundation in shades 7, 8, 9 and a full size tube in shade 8 (HC 08).  I had previously purchased a sample card with shades 10, 11, 12 from the Black Up website ($3.50 each), which I included in this review for comparison.

The color sent for me was a touch too light for my complexion, with very strong yellow undertones.  I was able to balance it out with a setting powder (I used MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Natural in Dark).
Product was lightweight and applied evenly, didn’t feel greasy or heavy on my face yet provided enough coverage.  I applied this with my fingers to achieve medium coverage, but it can easily be built up to achieve full coverage. Product had a creamy consistency, not too watery or thin. I really liked the finished result; it was very smooth and natural and did not look cakey at all. I did find that it had a tendency to cling to any dry areas, so I would recommend exfoliating first!

Foundation did hold up well after a full day of work and other activities. After about 4-5 hours though, I did notice some shininess—nothing that couldn’t be fixed with some blot papers or powder.

Overall, I was very happy with this product!  However, finding a perfect match to one’s complexion can be challenging since the products are only available online.  Sample cards in all 15 shades can be purchased on Black Up’s website (www.BlackUpCosmetics.com)


*CC Cream ($39.50)*

The CC Cream comes in 5 shades.  I was sent sample packs of shade CC03.  This shade was a touch too light for my complexion, and it had neutral undertones. I was able to correct this with my setting powder.  The CC cream also had a tendency to cling to dry areas, so yes—exfoliate!
It had light to medium coverage, and can be used alone or under foundation.  Product does exactly as the description says: minimizes pores and evens out the complexion.   Perfect for a quick “out the door in a hurry” face.  The CC cream applied evenly, had a lightweight feel and good consistency.  It performed as well as the foundation throughout the day, but I did again notice some shininess after a few hours.  A quick touch up with some powder and it was good to go again!


*Sublime Powder in PS 02 ($35.50)*

The Sublime Powder is described as a “silky shimmering pressed powder” which can be used to as an all over highlight or bronzer, which comes in 6 shades.  It is a large product, and it comes with a chic puff for application.  It was so beautifully packaged, I didn’t want to use it at first! After I set my foundation, I used the Sublime Powder to accentuate the high points of my face.  It has just enough shimmer to give an overall “glow” that looked healthy and natural.  However, after a few hours when the oil started to peak through—it was Shine City!!  The highlight did hold up after I blotted and touched up with some powder.


*Waterproof Smoky Khol Pencil KS 02 ($18.50)*

This was my favorite product out of the whole bunch!  This shade was gorgeous silver that applied like a dream!  Creamy, highly pigmented, no pulling or tugging on the skin and it lasted allllllllll day (and all night)! No smudging or creasing, this thing did not budge!!
I can’t wait to check out the other colors offered!



*Lipstick 07 ($22.50) and 2 in 1 Lip Pencil in JUM 06 ($39.50)*

I love a red lip.  Hands down, it’s my favorite lipstick shade, especially for WOC.  So I was pleasantly surprised to receive this beautiful red lipstick and lip pencil!  The lipstick is creamy, with a subtle frost.  It applied very evenly, didn’t drag or pull on the lips at all.  It felt very moisturizing, and wore well for a few hours.  I lined it with the 2 in 1 lip pencil in JUM 06, which blended very well!  The lip pencil can be used as a liner or a lipstick, and it performs beautifully as both.  It didn’t feather at all, and didn’t move around on my lips.  Both lipstick and lip pencil were creamy and had a semi matte finish.  I didn’t notice much of a scent for either product. Overall, I really liked these!



*Lipshine in LPS 02 ($18.50)*

This beautiful taupe colored shimmery gloss will definitely get lots of use from me!  It’s not sticky at all, and it applies very sheer.  It can be used to on its own or layered over a lipstick to add a little dimension.  It applied very well and didn’t settle into the lip lines.  I did have to reapply often, which is typical for a gloss.
  Check out the foundation swatches and the looks I created below! ompom:


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

All of the products received





  Sample Cards in 7, 8, 9





  Previously purchased sample cards in 10, 11, 12






  Top to bottom: Foundation shades 7, 8, 9




  Top to bottom: Shades 10, 11, 12


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

Full Coverage Foundation HC 08  


CC Cream CC03


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

Top to bottom: Foundation in HC 08 CC Cream in CC03


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sublime Powder in PS 02






















  Swatched and blended out


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

2 in 1 Lip Pencil in JUM 06







  Lipstick in 07


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lipshine in LPS 02


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

Swatches top to bottom:
  Lipshine LPS 02
  Lipstick 07
  2 in 1 Lip Pencil JUM06





  Waterproof Smoky Khol Pencil KS 02


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

Products used:

  Face:
  Black Up Cosmetics Full Coverage Cream Foundation HC 08
  MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Dark (to set)
  Black Up Cosmetics Sublime Powder PS 02

Brows: 
Rimmel London Eyebrow Pencil Dark Brown

Eyes:
ELF Cosmetics Mineral Eyeliner Black
Lancome Mascara Definicils

  Lips:
  2 in 1 Lip Pencil JUM 06
  Lipstick 07


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

Products Used:

  Face:
  Black Up Cosmetics Full Coverage Foundation HC 08
  MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Dark
  Sublime Powder PS 02

  Brows: 
  Rimmel London Eyebrow Pencil Dark Brown

  Eyes:
  MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow Fathom's Deep
  MAC Extra Dimension Eyeshadow Lorelei
  Urban Decay Naked 3 Palette Blackout
  Black Up Cosmetics Waterproof Smoky Eye Khol Pencil KS 02
  Lancome Mascara Definicils 

  Lips:
  MAC Lip Pencil Stone
  Black Up Cosmetics Lipshine LPS 02


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 16, 2014)

Products Used: 
Face:
Black Up Cosmetics Full Coverage Foundation HC 08
MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Dark
Sublime Powder PS 02

Brows: 
Rimmel London Eyebrow Pencil Dark Brown

Eyes:
Black Up Cosmetics Waterproof Smoky Khol KS 02
Lancome Mascara Definicils

Lips:
Black Up Cosmetics 2 in 1 Lip Pencil JUM 06


----------



## Monica (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for such a thorough review! I was super curious about that gorgeous sublime powder, it looks so pretty but I was wondering how functional it would be to use for just an everyday look. I will definitely be picking up a few of those liners since they worked so well for you. 

  Btw you look so beautiful in your pictures! You have an amazing smile!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 18, 2014)

MonikaRose said:


> Thanks for such a thorough review! I was super curious about that gorgeous sublime powder, it looks so pretty but I was wondering how functional it would be to use for just an everyday look. I will definitely be picking up a few of those liners since they worked so well for you.
> 
> Btw you look so beautiful in your pictures! You have an amazing smile!!


  Thank you so much, Monika!  I really enjoyed everything and thanks again to you, Janice, Mosha (Emma) and especially Black Up for the opportunity!! 

  Have you seen the blushes?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Adding those to my next order as well!


----------



## Odette (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the great review. I had a chance to play with the line while in Nigeria and they had some really interesting products, colours.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback! Did you get anything?


----------



## chinablaq (Jun 18, 2014)

JUM06 looks great on you! I love a good red. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 19, 2014)

chinablaq said:


> JUM06 looks great on you! I love a good red. Can't wait to try it out!


Thank you!  That purple one you got is everything!  Adding that to my next order too lol


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 21, 2014)

MissElle12.

  You look totally gorgeous.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sexy Sadie said:


> MissElle12.  You look totally gorgeous.


  Thank you Sadie!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 21, 2014)

U looks amazing


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you dear! 


allthingsglam said:


> U looks amazing


----------



## Amoure T Jones (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been signed with their site for a long while now , but being I didn't know anyone who use their products I was skeptical. There is this one purple lipstick they were advertising one time that I longed for
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , but again passed because I wasn't familiar with the brand. 
  I must say you did an awesome review and I'll be giving a few of their products a try (especially that purple lipstick). The price point is a little on the higher end for me , but from the looks of your pictures and full look it definitely seems worth it.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 24, 2014)

Amoure T Jones said:


> I've been signed with their site for a long while now , but being I didn't know anyone who use their products I was skeptical. There is this one purple lipstick they were advertising one time that I longed for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for the feedback!

  The products are really nice, I just wish I could find a better match in person for the foundation.  Other than that,I highly recommend them!  @chinablaq and @GlamQueen21 each got different products than I did, China did review a purple lip pencil that looks so gorgeous! Check out their reviews too if you get a chance.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 6, 2014)

:encore:





MissElle12 said:


> *Hello Everyone!*
> 
> I was chosen to be part of the panel of ladies to review some offerings from Black Up Cosmetics, a French high-end make up line created specifically for Women of Color.  Currently Black Up is only available in the United States online, but can be found worldwide in Africa, Europe, and the Caribbean.  I received some products to test and review exclusively for Specktra.net!
> 
> ...


 so happy to see a line like this


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 6, 2014)

Trigger said:


> so happy to see a line like this


 Me too, I'm really excited to try more products!  I'm a little confused by the emoji...why the finger?


----------



## Trigger (Jul 6, 2014)

I was so excited hit wrong button. Please excuse me love.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 6, 2014)

Trigger said:


> I was so excited hit wrong button. Please excuse me love.


  Oh ok :smile:


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2014)

awesome review!


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> awesome review!


Thank you! Have you tried any of their products?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 2, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Thank you! Have you tried any of their products?


  Nope, but I have ordered and giftet two stick foundations and some matte lipsticks to a friend of mine. She is very satiesfied.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sexy Sadie said:


> Nope, but I have ordered and giftet two stick foundations and some matte lipsticks to a friend of mine. She is very satiesfied.


  Awesome!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 4, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Awesome!


  Nothing like the love for makeup to bring women together.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

No I don't have any yet...  I'm interested in the face products but don't always like ordering blind.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> No I don't have any yet...  I'm interested in the face products but don't always like ordering blind.


Same here.  I checked and it seems the products are available EVERYWHERE except for North America at the moment.  Next time I travel internationally I'll check out one of the airport locations.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Same here.  I checked and it seems the products are available EVERYWHERE except for North America at the moment.  Next time I travel internationally I'll check out one of the airport locations.


  That's annoying!    are you travelling anytime soon?


----------



## MissElle12 (Jan 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> That's annoying!    are you travelling anytime soon?


 Yes, i have a couple trips in the works. I have to do some research on counter locations before I go lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Yes, i have a couple trips in the works. I have to do some research on counter locations before I go lol


  LOL  definitely!


----------



## Odie40 (Oct 5, 2015)

Love them brows!!!!Oh and the makeup too..lolol!!


----------

